# [SOLVED] Comuter starts for a second then shuts off and starts again



## impulse32111 (Aug 11, 2012)

When I start the computer the fan goes for a second and then shuts off for another second and runs again. It does not connect to the monitor. It is a 64-bit Asus running windows Vista. Help, please. Thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Comuter starts for a second then shuts off and starts again*

Please post the complete specs of the PC.

Motherboard-CPU-Memory-Graphics card-Power Supply brand/wattage

I would also suggest bench testing the components outside the case

Make sure that the power connections are connected properly.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-262998.html

If you are successful getting the PC to post outside the case check the stand-offs are installed properly.


----------



## impulse32111 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Comuter starts for a second then shuts off and starts again*

ASUS - Desktop- ASUS Essentio CG5290
link to the computer specs. i couldn't find the motherboard specs, but its a geforce 220 graphics card and a quad core 3.8 ghz


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Comuter starts for a second then shuts off and starts again*

Your symptoms indicate a power supply issue.

I would suggest testing with another compatible power supply.


----------



## impulse32111 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Comuter starts for a second then shuts off and starts again*

it seems to be running fine other than not connecting to the desktop and shutting off and starting again. i was suspecting a graphics card issue.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Comuter starts for a second then shuts off and starts again*

Which fan are we referring too? The CPU fan or Graphics card fan?

Disregard the first post since this is not a new build.

Easy way to test is try the card in another PC or another card in this PC.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Comuter starts for a second then shuts off and starts again*

What is shutting on and off. The PC or the graphics card fan?


----------



## impulse32111 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Comuter starts for a second then shuts off and starts again*

Cpu fan. I only see two fans, the one on the CPU and the power supply fan. And both of those.
The whole PC.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Comuter starts for a second then shuts off and starts again*

as stated it is indicative of a power supply issue.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Comuter starts for a second then shuts off and starts again*

Is the PC still under warranty?
Remove the case side and look at the label on the PSU for a brand name & model number.
Has any hardware been added to the original configuration?


----------



## impulse32111 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Comuter starts for a second then shuts off and starts again*

EDIT: I opened it up and noticed that my four RAM sticks looked like they weren't plugged in and unplugged and plugged them back and it works fine. Thanks everyone


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Comuter starts for a second then shuts off and starts again*

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for the update.


----------

